# Found a TootsieToy Die-Cast



## cooperbrianna835 (7 mo ago)

Hello. I'm not a collector of toys, first. I need some input about a TootsieToy Hard Body Die-Cast copyright 1992 Waste Management truck in packaging that I found amongst the now deceased grandparents things. Is this a rare find? I've used the Google lens with my camera to try and find anything about it but all that comes up are other toy car brands.








Does anyone have an idea of this would be worth anything? Or should I donate it to a thrift shop?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Search the ebay sold listings instead. One item may not be worthwhile to follow up with but you may try an ebay seller service in your area and have them list the items none of the family wants to keep.









So, I want to sell my inherited collection...


Been meaning to do this for awhile now and might as well get started. Here you will find a collection of threads of people who re-find their childhood collection, inherited one from a family member, friend or have found a blow out lot at a garage sale/storage unit auction. Most often they also...




www.hobbytalk.com


----------

